# Roof Raptors



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I did ask Melissa to take some pics and she took a few around dusk last night. These are roof raptor peafowl.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is one of the peahens.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the somewhat food aggressive silkie I got as a companion for the Svart Hona.His name is Auchufucher.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Roof Raptors: LOL. They remind me of my White Leghorns and Hamburgs when they'd fly up on the roof. Shaking a bag of scratch, "crack" for chickens would bring them flying down in seconds lol.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> This is one of the peahens.





dawg53 said:


> Roof Raptors: LOL. They remind me of my White Leghorns and Hamburgs when they'd fly up on the roof. Shaking a bag of scratch, "crack" for chickens would bring them flying down in seconds lol.


At dusk, they jockey for position half a dozen times up, down, in the Maple, in the Oak, they usually end up on top of some six foot fence.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So are the peas sleeping outside of the coop now? And do I see a pair up on the roof?

You traded the little Svart Hona for another Silkie rooster?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So are the peas sleeping outside of the coop now? And do I see a pair up on the roof?
> 
> You traded the little Svart Hona for another Silkie rooster?


As the weather warms up, the peas and turkeys are sleeping outside. They hang out on the roof and in the trees now quite a bit. I still have the Svart Hona, she is the sweetest most even tempered chicken I have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I didn't realize you already had a Svart Hona. I was rather surprised you would trade the little one in the house.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> This is the somewhat food aggressive silkie I got as a companion for the Svart Hona.His name is Auchufucher.
> 
> View attachment 40354


I’m seriously rolling at the name..... love all the pics!!! Keep ‘em coming!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Interesting pictures, PJ. I'm still locking my raptors up at night. If they would go up in the pines I'd be OK with that, but the garage roof with no cover should it rain. I think it a poor choice for a night roost.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Interesting pictures, PJ. I'm still locking my raptors up at night. If they would go up in the pines I'd be OK with that, but the garage roof with no cover should it rain. I think it a poor choice for a night roost.*


When it rains, they go under the lean-to part of the coop area. They're still prima donnas.


----------

